# Need Info on Martin "Stick" long bow



## bluelinearcher (Mar 10, 2006)

I have very limited experience with traditional bows. I'm a police officer in sc money is tight and I'm thinking of buying a new Martin "stick" long bow. If anyone out there knows anything about this kinda bow I'd be mighty thankful for some feed back. I mean are they a good bow? Pro's and Con's? anything would be great. Thanks yall.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, I can't speak for the stick, but I have owned about 10 Martin traditional recurves over the years, including a brand new Martin Vision longbow I just got less than 2 weeks ago and a Martin Hunter I got in February. Martin's bows are usually pretty damn good


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT bluelinearcher. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Stick for a starter bow. I like it alot. Very nice, good quality, nice looking - no big complaints, though the original combo rest/arrow plate (single piece of stick-on leather) that comes with it didn't last long. I replaced it with a bear hair rest and leather stick-on arrow plate. Same goes with the leather strip grip that wraps around bow and is secured through a tacky side. This moved around some after I put it on, but stays secure as long as I don't grip too tight -which isn't what I should be doing anyway. These are minor issues.

I have a long draw length and the bow is on the short side 62" AMO so I suspect that it isn't as smooth as a longer bow - but, again I like it.

Hey, my dad is a retired police captain in NJ and my brother is a policeman of 13 years...appreciate your service.

Go buy a Stick, very light, but packs a wallop and alot of fun...I plan on using mine for hunting deer.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

b l a - 

I've shot one or two. IMHO, don't waste your money. Uncomfortable in the hand (grip too thin), hand shock, not the smoothest on the draw and lousey cast (performance). There are a lot of better bows out there in the new and used market.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah what Viper said,
I agree on the hand shock for its length. Viper has shot alot more bows than me so I would take his opinion over mine - though I do not have a problem with the grip being too thin. I have large hands (6'4" frame), but maybe I haven't shot enough good bows to know it's too thin. I still like mine as a beginner bow, but as I said I suspect it isn't very forgiving. Best for you to go and shoot it at a local shop and see if you like it verses other bows they have. 

But, if I had to listen to advice, I would go with Viper...he's an old man don't ya know...

Welp I will be forty next month...so look who's talkin' 

Hey!!!, I forgot, if you buy a Martin you get the foxy chick in all their advertisements...oops, I think I hear my wife coming...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Wv - 

Ah, thanks, I think ...  

:darkbeer: 

Seriously, there are very few "bad" bows out there, but that one just didn't feel right. One was around #35, and the other in the #50's. Just felt like the bow was moving more than the arrow .

b l a - 

as you new to this, a lot of "Hill" style longbows have a similar affliction (to one degree or another); for a first bow, you might find it easier to start with a recurve.

Viper1 out.


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

I am a big Martin fan but in this case, I would consider a Bear Montana over a Martin Stick. For the money the Montana is not a bad bow at all.


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

While I haven't shot the Martin 'Stick', I would have to agree that the Bear Montana looks like it is a faster bow (better cast) because of the reflex. But, like I said . . . I haven't shot those bows. 

Beyond that, I am inclined to say 3 things (for what they're worth):

- I know money is tight, but I really think that in the long run it will be less expensive to get a better bow now rather than later. The stick might be a good bow for you but then again....

- Whatever bow you buy now, probably won't be your last. However, like a good hunting rifle, if you get a decent bow now it will be longer before you outgrow it. 

- I have shot the Martin Vision (at $579 vs $279 a seriously more expensive bow, I admit). The Vision is a hybrid longbow (has some reflex in it which improves performance somewhat) and in my opinion (humble or otherwise) it is a smooth drawing smooth shooting hard hitting bow that is a pleasure to use. If you can score a decent used Vision then I would recommend you go for that.


----------



## flungonin (Feb 12, 2006)

my styke bow has done me well going on 8 years now. I use it hunting and on 3-D shoots. I have other bows and go back inforth between them through out the year. But if you have a chance to shoot different bows that will give you a feel for what bow you might possibly want. A 3-D shoot is a good place to get the feel for a bow and or a archery shop.


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys,

The Stick is a 62" longbow that was meant for youths and ladies, so don't bash it for not doing something it was never intended to do. If you draw more than about 26", forget the Stick; It ain't for you! The Mountaineer was a good bow, but Martin has (or is in the process of) dropping it from their lineup. If you can find a good one used, you might enjoy it. 

The Vision is also a TREMENDOUS bow, far superior in my mind to any longbow Martin/Howatt has ever offered. I think you would be very happy with one. 

Howattman


----------



## TALON (Mar 20, 2006)

Agree with the above, the Stick is a good bow for short draws and kids [gave my grandson one and he loves it]. If money is tight the Bear Montana is a very good bow, and even less money is the Viper Deluxe! The finish isn't as great as American made bows, but it is a fine shooter.


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

marketed to women and children is incorrect:

(from the Martin website)

For the traditional archer who doesn't need the length or size of a traditional longbow. If you're hunting from a tree, have a short draw or simply want your bow to be as light as possible, you will certainly enjoy the benefits offered by the Stick longbow. And it has the craftsmanship, appearance and price to please both the eye and the wallet. Hand-crafted from select African hardwoods, the Stick is one serious little longbow. 

Upper range of draw weight range is 65# which shows that I don't think they expect only a child to be using this bow at least in that range - there may be one or two out there that have growth hormone problems. Women, there are some that can use this upper range, but I would guess a majority would want a lower draw weight...at least my wife did.

It is a small bow, but I wanted one small for tree stand and still hunting.

I agree with you that it does have some unforgiving characteristics for longer draw lengths and shorter ones for that matter. The bow is tillered at 28" draw length which is basically standard adult size so I would guess it wasn't purely designed for just 26" draw lengths.

Is the marketing blurb above telling the truth?

It was the best one that I shot at the archery store in my price range, granted the selection wasn't vast (I am sure there are others out there that are better, but fate and impatience dealt me this one) It is small but it has enough power to be used to harvest deer. I like mine for the money I paid and will know more about its characteristics when I can compare it to the custom bow that I have on order - which should be a far superior bow.

Will let you know in a couple months, if you care to know.

Bottom line regardless of its characteristics...I am accurate and lethal with this bow at around 18 yards now and working on 20 (those couple yards do it every time, mentally ya know).

Talk about my little "toothpick" like that...well I never...


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

IMO, the Stick will do the job, but it is one of the least comfortable and poorest performing bows I've shot--neither of these is typical for Martin bows.

I've been a sideline fan of Martin bows for several years now, but my respect it waning. I was a fan not because the fit me (I have yet to find a Martin that would comfortably handle my draw length), but because they offered a very good bow that would fit the general public and at a working man's price. The trend over the past few years of getting more and more expensive has really hurt that reputation, with me anyway. I still have a great deal of respect for the company for the fact that they maintained a traditional line when most others went strictly compound.

IMO, you can get a much better bow for about the same price, just go used--or you can get some new recurves for about the same price.

Chad


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

LBR:

Well then I should be in for a pleasant surprise when I receive my new bow and see what a good bow feels and shoots like. Will post my views in a couple months.

Ouch that hurt, my little "toothpick", the worst bow you ever shot...why don't you just kick a guy where it hurts...

I think the key is finding a bow in your price range that feels comfortable to you and with it you shoot accurately.


Anyone want to buy a Martin 50# stick longbow for sale...shoots like a dream!!!....just joking. Now don't say BAD dream!!!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Nothing personal Wvinter--sorry. Of course a lot of it has to do with personal preferances. I've shot bows that cost a lot more (up to 4-5 times as much) that I didn't like a bit better. Just looked in my 3 Rivers catalog--the Stick is at $240!!!!!!!! Man alive--the last time I remember looking it was at around $160 or $180. Now I KNOW you can get a good shooting recurve, brand new, for less money.

Chad


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

no offense taken LBR. I am just joking. I agree it does have a good deal of hand shock/vibration especially at my draw length, but that has gotta be bad for you to say it was the worst bow you ever shot. I know you technically didn't say worst, but WOW!!!

I just ordered a Pacific Yew North American Classic longbow and can't wait to shoot it. It will definitely give me a good comparison. I checked with a few people and they had nothing bad to say about these bows - even to go as far as to say they were excellent. The company is run and the bows made by Jay St. Charles...I am sure you know who his dad is...and I think, even if by osmosis, this guy has to know a thing or two about bows with all the history and all his years of experience. Very excited to feel what a good bow shoots like. Even growing up in Scouts, I never really shot a quality bow. Now at almost 40 I will be getting my shot...literally. 

We will see.


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, Wvinter.....how about "archers with short draw lengths??? 

Howattman


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Nawww---I've shot worse--but the Sticks I have shot were in the running. At least the Stick doesn't have the price tag that several of the others had. The handshock was a lot of the "least comfortable" part, but also the grip design (or lack of it). A shorter draw or heavier arrow will most likely have less shock, but it will be even slower. Wasn't the worst hand shock I've ever experienced, but combined with the performance and grip, it was in the running for the Goat Trophy (for those who never shot at the original Howard Hill World Championship in Wilsonville, AL the Goat Trophy was awarded to the absolute lowest score turned in--it was a mixed up mess of a trophy, complete with a goat at the top). Still, it can be shot accurately and kill game--there are just more pleasurable bows to do it with.

Chad


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

Howatt:

I guess it would be a better shooting bow at the lesser draw lengths, but I use it at 29 1/2" dl. I even mounted a subwoofer on it for the challenge. Hey, a little Bass with your shooting keeps your timing in rhythm. Just gotta remember to keep the subwoofer on when I am hunting...you don't want to mess up the tuning.

I think I need a rubber room and a few baskets to weave.

LBR:

I want that goat trophy for my mantle, just to say I had it (heck it would be easy for me to win it). If you are at your lowest, the only place you can go is up...call me an eternal optimist. Come on LBR...cough up that trophy...you know you got it...talk about my poor defenseless bow will you... pleeeeeeeeeeaase...I will pay shipping!!!!

I really must be losing it...I was out shooting way too late last night LBR...sleep deprivation you know...

you know I'm joking LBR...though I would really like to see a picture of that trophy...my wife likes goats (I know I just opened myself up to ridicule...boy, you see that target on my head as collective arrows from the forum wizz by it?)...I would lose that just for her, kinda like winning something at the carnival for her


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

Howatt:

I just thought of something...since I am shooting a stick that is for women and children...maybe I should take advantage of my situation...I'll see you guys I'm going to the Archerytalk Women forum :wink:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Lol--unfortunatly I never "won" the Goat Trophy, or even thought to take a picture of it (wish I had). One year a whopping 17 points got it. The guy that got it actually acted like he was proud of it! His wife was at the other end of the spectrum--I am pretty sure she placed, maybe took first in her class (she was a dang good shot).

If you can find an e-mail address for Jerry Hill (as in Jerry Hill Longbow Company) he probably has some pictures. I miss that shoot--it was called a "World Championship", but it was actually a giant novelty shoot--loads of fun though. Around 2/3 of the targets were moving--some swung back and forth, some charged straight at you, some ran/flew across in front of you, and the infamous skunk was on a mini roller coaster that was breaking the speed limit--several of those shots relied as much or more luck rather than skill. The best I ever did was come in either 6th or 9th (I forget)--not good enough for a trophy either way, but we did have fun with it.

Chad


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats sounds like boat loads of fun. I like the skunk rollercoaster idea...too bad you don't get squirted with something if you don't take your shot and get out of the way in time. Now THAT would be nerves of steel shootin'. Rabid skunk on the way...hell bent to destruction. Worse than standing down a charging elephant with a 25 pound longbow...with field tips of course!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Lol--funny you should mention a charging elephant. One of the targets was a life size head and shoulders of an elephant that charged straight at you. It ran on a cable that came down-hill, with the scoring ring being about the size of a softball right between the eyes. The cable had a stop on it, but people would still shoot and jump out of the way (it got pretty close before it stopped). They had a charging rhino target that was pretty much the same, but a different spot for the kill. Hilarious watching others shoot those two.

Chad


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

Say it ain't so...I gotta go to one of those event...Hell, I gotta build one of those in my backyard...

I got an idea...I can make a giant foam flying saucer that descends from my barn on a cable with evil alien invaders inside. I am earth's only hope...with one shot...CHOKE...

I gotta stop eatin' all this sugar...and I think this is getting a little off post...My humblest apologies everyone, but LBR is spurring my imagination...

Hey, I know how I can keep this on topic...the saucer can have advertising on the side of it...like, BUY MARTIN STICK bows they are not just for women and children ya know!!!


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

*More Personal Information Here*

I went to the Cabelas store in Pennsylvania this weekend.

This store is amazing...I could spend thousands there. Almost like a theme park for hunting, fishing, camping, etc.

Thing is, they have an indoor range to try out bows.

Now I have a custom longbow on order, but I figured I'd try out some of the longbows they had that you could try out - to get a better idea of how good or bad my Stick bow from Martin is.

My Stick bow is 50# @28 and they only had longbows there that were 60# so my comparison from my Stick bow vs The Ones I Tried Out is flawed by a 10# difference and they only had carbon arrows to shoot that were in really bad condition as far as fletchings goes. The arrows were of the same length as the ones I use at home. I shot with a glove like I do at home and my arrows are matched for my equipment though they are made of Port Orford Cedar as opposed to the carbon.

Now I told you my Stick has a lot of handshock and I believed it was probably unforgiving at my draw length for its size 62". I have learned to shoot with it and am accurate at 18 yards or closer (meaning: I can get 6" grouping where I am aiming) At 20 yards I am inconsistent still, but am working on it.

Well here it goes:

I tried a Martin Savannah, the bow I was originally going to get when I recently started shooting again, but opted for the cheaper Stick and the stores in the area didn't have any Savannahs in stock. This bow reflex/slight deflex design had a Dacron string on it coincidentally the same make as the replacements I use on my Stick - 16 strand (the original string from Martin didn't last that long - serving started unraveling pretty quickly).

I shot this bow and was amazed at how smooth it was in comparison to the Stick I was using at home. The indoor range was about 20 yards and I hit all in about a 4" grouping (6 arrows) I was amazed with my ability with this bow I wasn't ever doing that kind of grouping at 20 yards at home. Very little shock if any and it drew very smoothly. Now, the carbon arrows were cast very straight and fast. I couldn't believe it how good I was shooting with this bow. I almost felt like I was handicapping myself through my use of the Stick...maybe I was having a good day or something, but I was fairly accurate with this bow. I should have held out before purchasing the Stick and spent the extra money. Same company, but way better bow. Maybe because of my long draw length, but the Savannah is also 62" as well and has a better feel than the Stick. Very smooth. That leads me to believe that there are even better bows out there than the Savannah, but in my short experience, so far, this is the best bow I have shot to date.

Next, I tried a Bear Montana longbow. I forget the length, I was still so shocked regarding the previous shooting of the Savannah that I was almost shooting the Bear in a hazy dream sequence...lol. But, they had one strung and I wanted to try one more bow. This one shot very good as well, maybe I was having a good day, but I detected a little more shock in this one and it didn't shoot as well. Still better than the Stick. My grouping were also similar - in the 4" range with one flyer that was a foot from the target square. I was talking to the salesman as I was shooting so I got caught not concentrating on that shot. Still this bow was ok and cast those carbon arrows very efficiently.

Not saying that my Stick doesn't shoot well for me, but the cast that I observed between mine and these two bows, with the degree of shock definitely made a difference in my shooting. The Stick is a harder bow to shoot at my draw length. A lot of the frustration in my groupings that I experienced at home practicing these last few months has to do with equipment - I now feel.

Now take this assessment with a grain of salt. I could have been having a good day, the carbon arrows could have made a difference, and the two bows I tried at the store were 10 pounds heavier than my Stick. This all could have contributed to a better cast, more forgiving longbow. Sooo many variables to be scientific about it. I don't know, but these two bows felt a lot different than my Stick. 

I still think the Stick is an OK bow...hey, I have to say that - I bought it. You can attain accuracy with it, but it definitely more difficult to shoot than the others I tried. When I bought the Stick I tried a few recurves including the Martin X-200, which was less shock and better draw than the Stick, but it was a recurve and I wanted a longbow. I also tried a Martin Hunter which was too expensive, but shot nice and again it was a recurve. So I had limited choices when I bought my bow. My advice for anyone is to go shoot as many bows as you can before you settle on one to buy to determine which one shoots well for you. I was impatient and wanted to start shooting right away. Actually, it would really be good to get a loaner bow to work on getting used to shooting, form, etc and then make your choice after sampling various bows. But we all have our impatience and tend to want to dive right in to get started. But I do things the hard way sometimes...heck most of the time. But it feels great when you attain a skill after going through lots of dedicated practice. I was on Cloud 9 the rest of the afternoon after shooting those bows in Cabelas. I found my shooting ability was better than I thought it was based on one aspect - equipment. I would prolly have thought of buying one of those Savannahs that day. Funny thing, the Savannah I shot was a display model and the only other one they had in the store was on layaway. So, goes to show, this bow must be good because stores can't keep them on the racks - or maybe Martin isn't producing enough of them. 

I would rank the bows in this order (in best to worst):
Savannah, Montana, and then Stick. You asked good and bad and I own a Stick.

I wonder if the Stick is a better shooting bow at a shorter draw length?...

I can't wait to get my custom bow tonight!!!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Lol--glad you got a chance to find out for yourself! One good thing about the Stick--if you can learn to shoot it well, you should be able to shoot a good longbow easily.

Chad


----------

